# Surgery is over



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Please forgive me if somethings don't make sense. I am on a lot of pain medication right now. Surgery was pushed back, and didn't begin until around 2 on Wednesday. The oncologist was complete with his portion in a matter of 1.5 hours. Although he shared that one of my ovaries popped out with a huge cyst on it. He didn't know if it was right or left, but after I told him that according to the previous scans the left had a baseball sized cyst, he is certain that is the one that popped out. He called a gyn and they told him how to drain it while it was out.

When they went in, they did find that the tumor was attached to my hip bone and had to remove a portion of that bone. The amount of tissue they had to remove was more than expected, and they had to use several layers of cadaver tissue to fill in the resulting hole. They then placed the mesh patch (plastic) and secured it to the hip bone (did drill holes to stitch mesh to). I actually got up yesterday, and tried to go to the restroom (didn't happen). I got up and sat in a chair for about 20 minutes. And I stood up for a few minutes, just to get up. 

This morning I am not able to do that. The epideral must have my left side completely blocked because I have fallen 3 or 4 times when my left leg went out from under me. Luckily Garren caught me as the nurse didn't seem to be very concerned. Oh, well.

The doctors have all been wonderful, although several of the nurses have left a lot to be desired. But that is something I will try to share later. I just wanted to give you an update (and it has taken me about 1 hour to type this). I will post more when I get lower dosages of medicine and can think clearer. Thanks for all the prayers. They are defifnitely helping me survive through this very uncomfortable time.

Also, sorry if don't reply to pm's right now, I am doing well to be posting this update.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Rest rest rest!

I know all too well how tempting it is to think that you can do things while in a hospital bed, when in actual fact, you cant, and should be resting!!!

My thoughts are with you :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry you've had such a hard time. I hope it gets better soon and you're back up and at home in no time. 
Feel better soon! 
Good thoughts and prayers are coming your way and I hope to see a positive update soon.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Hoping for a speedy recovery! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Sending get well wishes your way :grouphug: I hope you're feeling better soon :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sending warm wishes for a speedy recovery. Rest and take care.


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

I hope you feel better soon! How fun that you can still log onto SM!
Robin


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

u poor thing...rest up and take care of u! hope u r on the mend soon! :grouphug:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Get well soon! Sending you positive thoughts and prayers. You need to rest.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks for taking the time to update us. Get some rest and we'll be watching for more news as you begin to feel better!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

I hope you're feeling better soon


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Get well soon! :grouphug:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Warm hugs and get well wishes for you! 
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, I think you are totally amazing to be up out of bed at all and your post sounded perfectly lucid. I hope that all of this will soon be behind you and you will be well. :grouphug:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Please take care. Best wishes for a full recovery. I'm so sorry to read that things were more difficult than expected. THanks so much for the update. I know I'm not the only one who didn't expect one so quickly. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Wishing you a speedy recovery! I hope you get well soon!!!! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Angie,get rest and let others spoil you, we are all praying for you


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Thinking of you and wishing you a speedy recovery!!!!

Bob and Marsha


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I just got home and looked quickly to see if you had an update. I am so glad this operation is over for you. Pleased that you have gotten up even thought it has been rough. Rest and take it easy because you have been through an operation. Get well and we are still praying for a full recovery!!!!!!!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i'm so sorry you are going through this but it sounds that your spirits are good (maybe the pain meds help there a little :biggrin: ) and that you are on the road to recovery, keeping you in my thoughts and rayer: 's 

:grouphug:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Glad everythings is finally over. Rest and feel better soon!! :grouphug: We are all thinking of you!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh yikes, I was gone and didn't know about your surgery! I'm so sorry! I hope this is completely successful and you will be feeling better soon. Don't try to do too much too soon---rest and take the pain pills! I pray for comfort for you Angie. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Glad that's over! :smheat: Sorry you had some complications-get lots of rest and take care of yourself-that's most important right now :grouphug:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm glad you are on the mend and feeling better (avec lala meds :yahoo: ).
I hope the rest of recovery is smooth sailing for you, Angie.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Angie you are one brave soul, please give yourself time to heal. I have kept you in my prayers for a swift and complete recovery and will continue to do so.

xoxo
Melanie


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Sending healing hugs :grouphug: . I hope everyone takes good care of you . Sarah


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

Bless your heart for letting your friends know how you're doing. Don't wear yourself out worrying about others right now...just focus on getting stronger and feeling better with each new day. Prayers & Hugs :grouphug:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. Get plenty of rest, and get better quickly!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Angie:
:grouphug: :grouphug: 
My thoughts and prayers are with you. Take care of yourself, rest, rest, rest.
jennifer


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

That is major surgery and a tremendous shock to your system, so please just rest and be waited on, and don't try to walk
without assistance! I hope it is a comfort to know that so many are thinking of you and wishing you a speedy recovery - but just don't push it :grouphug: Hey, my father and brother and ex-husband were all doctors, so that makes me almost a doctor,
right? So behave yourself and keep us posted later on! :thumbsup: Glad the surgery is over!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Angie, Get lots of rest. Take care of you. You've had some extensive surgery. :grouphug: Thoughts and Prayers rayer: are with you. Put on your light and let the aides help you to the bathroom.  It's hard to let others take care of you. 

Tina


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm glad the surgery is over, but don't try and push it too quickly. Wishing you a speedy recovery. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Praying for a speedy recovery. I wish you the best.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

My prayers are with you for a swift recovery. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So glad the surgery is behind you now!! Now just concentrate on recovering ! It was so nice of you to post and update us ... and as much as we love hearing from you please focus on getting well.. We have you in our prayers that the recoup will come quickly!


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Prayers for a speedy recovery...and please take it easy.....hugs....


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:grouphug: I'm happy to hear that you made it through your surgery, sorry that there were complications and the nurses aren't being as attentive as they should be. Just take your time to get better, please don't try to rush it. Rest, rest and more rest is what you need. :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am thinking of you today and praying that you have a good day!!!!! Please rest and don't overdo, you will be going home soon and before you know it, you will be getting your strength back!!! Just wanted you to know we all are praying for you!!!!!!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Our prayers are with you......please rest and take care :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers Angie and wishing you a full and speedy recovery :grouphug:


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Another update...I am doing better although more pain today. They had tried to shut off the epidural yesterday and when that didn't work it was turned back on with some more pain medicines to get it all back under control. That was a blessing. I was able to sleep last night better than I have in years. I had no pain from about 11 last night on. When the nurse came in at 6 am, since I had not pain (I'm assuming), she decided to withhold the methodone. She wasn't supposed to do that, as that was to replace the oxyocone and oxycontin that I have been on for over a month. But even after I mentioned this to the pain doctor this morning they didn't get me the missed dosage. However, she had no pain they turned my epidural back off. I am in pain (not nearly as severe as yesterday), and alot of discomfort. I am expecting the discomfort to last quite a while.

But, to share about the nursing staff...I felt that the binder band was alittle too tight. I called the nurse to see about getting some help. When she answered and I had asked for her help, she replied "you can't do that yourself." I then told her not to worry, that I would take care of it. A little lated, I wanted to just stand up. I had been feeling like I needed to pee even though I had a catheter. I thought standing up would help to drain any fluid. But when I did, I immediately knew that I had started (yes, mother nature decided to visit me in the hospital too). I asked Garren, and about that time I had blood dripping on the floor. I asked Garren to call the nurse to get some help with cleaning me and the bed. She finally comes in about 5 minutes later. She asks what is wrong, realizes that I need femine pads and leaves the room. When she comes back in, she sets a pack of pads on the bed and says if we need more help to call the tech. We tell her that we don't know who my tech is as the name and number are not currently on the board in my room. She hastily goes over and writes the name and number and tells us WE need to call the tech for additional help. Garren calls but doesn't explain exactly why I need help cleaning up. So, she tells Garren that it will be just a bit (probably 10 minutes or more). By this point, I am more than upset, I am hurting, and I have a mess all over me and the floor and the bed. I call the regular nurse desk and ask for the charge nurse. When she comes in, the tech comes in right behind her. The tech gets defensive and says that she told Garren that it would be a few minutes. I am crying. I said I have started my period and I NEED someone to help me get cleaned up and to clean the bed and floor up. The charge nurse says the tech will be glad to help and she was. She got me a sponge bath ready, helped me undress and helped me get all clean. Then she helped me get some mesh panties (so SEXY) on and helped me sit in the chair while she completely changed the bedding. After I had gotten calmed down, I explained to her about the other nurse not wanting to help with the binder band, and then the she simply wouldn't help with the period mess. 

At this point, the tech understands why I am upset and apologizes over and over. She apologizes to my husband as well. She says that isn't the way that they treat patients and she hopes that this won't ruin my experience with Emory. I told her that I have been very pleased with the doctor, facilities, and staff, along with most of the nurses and techs that I had dealt with. Except for this particular nurse. 

So, after my experience with UVA and then this, I don't think I will any longer be shocked by any experience that I have with future medical personnel. The surgery was a success, although they have not said what kind of margins they got nor how much soft tissue/tumor/muscle they had to remove. I have not been thinking clearly enough to ask when the different doctors have come in. I got a doctor to finally mention going home. She said that my site looks well, and that isn't holding me back from leaving. But due to me still being on iv pain meds and such, that I can't go until I can get my pain under control. Realistically, since I am now off the epidural, and am beginning to take some meds by mouth, I may be able to go home as early as Monday. But, that we just have to wait and see.

My husband has been exceptional and has not left except for a couple of hours on Thursday to go and take a shower. And I know he was exhausted since he had to airline experience from he**, but that is another story. He was supposed to fly in Tuesday night, and his flight was cancelled. He flew in Wednesday morning and got to the hospital just a few minutes after I did. But, both he and I were very nervous until we got to see each other. He has just left to go back home to be with the kids, and to get some rest himself. He will come back down Monday after the movers get done unloading our stuff into the storage units we now have. My kids got to come down yesterday, and stayed for a couple of hours. By the time they left, I was exhausted. I have numerous offers for help and assistance after I get back home as everyone is realizing how extensive this surger actually was. Guess they realize now that there really was something wrong for the last several years, and hopefully this will help in all ways.

Thank you all for your coninued support. And be prepared, the pups may have to have a shaved cut by the time I get back to being able to groom them.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Wow...just know that I am praying for you and your family. I understand how pain can drive you insane...been there done that. Try not to push going home before you are really ready b/c once home, it's hard not to step back into mommy mode no matter how much pain you are in! It turns into "oh I can just do this..." and then it turns into more. Promise you'll take it easy and let everyone take care of YOU for a while!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

QUOTE (Triste @ Jul 12 2008, 04:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=604143


> Wow...just know that I am praying for you and your family. I understand how pain can drive you insane...been there done that. Try not to push going home before you are really ready b/c once home, it's hard not to step back into mommy mode no matter how much pain you are in! It turns into "oh I can just do this..." and then it turns into more. Promise you'll take it easy and let everyone take care of YOU for a while![/B]


Don't worry about me returning to mommy mode too quickly. The surgeon warned me that I am at a GREAT risk of developing a hernia at the edge of the mesh patch. If a hernia occurs, it would be very difficult to repair. I have no desire to go through this again. And I have enough to worry about with the possibilty of this reoccuring, I don't want to add more to the mix....


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I had asked my mother yesterday when she and the kids were here how the pups were doing. She said that they were doing okay, they aren't whinning as much as they usually do. They have to thoroughly inspect everyone that walks in the door. But, when she went back home Thursday night, she had taken some clothes back to wash for me. She said the pups found my clothes and kept going over smelling them and then running through the house like they were searching for me. My babies miss me!!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

QUOTE (hambys97 @ Jul 12 2008, 04:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=604157


> I had asked my mother yesterday when she and the kids were here how the pups were doing. She said that they were doing okay, they aren't whinning as much as they usually do. They have to thoroughly inspect everyone that walks in the door. But, when she went back home Thursday night, she had taken some clothes back to wash for me. She said the pups found my clothes and kept going over smelling them and then running through the house like they were searching for me. My babies miss me!!!![/B]


Awwww!! Of course they miss you, Angie. And don't you worry about their hair. A nice short summer haircut would be wonderful for them and easier for you!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Bless your heart, Angie. I wish you'd had a more understanding nurse, but it's good it's all been taken care of now. Please don't rush going home. Your surgery was so major, and the more you have people waiting on you, the better. I'm sure your dogs will be just fine with summer haircuts. That's the least of your worries at this point. Take good care of yourself. Your future health depends on how you recover from this surgery, as I'm sure you are aware.

Take care. We are still praying for you. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey Angie.......good to hear from you!!!! I am so glad you are using the computer and are aware of everything that is going on. Sorry for that lazy nurse that had no compassion. You do take it easy when you go home, we don't want you back in the hospital at all!!!! As long as they give you enough pain meds to keep you comfortable, you will love being home in your own surroundings. That is so sweet that your babies were looking for you.....give them lots of hugs an kisses when you get home!!!! I am so glad you have your computer because you can reach out and talk to someone and that helps the time go by. Maybe just one more day and you will get to go home, I'll keep my fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

What an awful experience - being in the hospital is no fun at best, but to then have to put up with inconsiderate staff on top
of the pain and discomfort - just too much! I hope the pain eases soon so you can go home to your family (I'm including
the furkids in that category of course) and have all this behind you. :grouphug:


----------



## tellywoo (Feb 1, 2008)

Oh my gosh Angie, I'll be sending prayers your way for a very speedy recovery. Hugs to you!!!!! Get well soon!!!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Take things really slow and get plenty of rest. I will keep you in my prayers for a speedy recovery. {{{{{Huge hugs}}}}}


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Glad to hear that your feeling some better. Hopefully you will get to leave the hospital soon and rest at home. Don't overdo it and make sure you get plenty of rest. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i hope miss attitude gives u better care..if that were someone in my clinic she would be out the door! hope the pain vanishes soon..i cant imagine what u r going through. get well girl!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I hope you feel better soon. :grouphug:


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I got to have a spongebath today!!! My 2nd in as many days...lol. I found out that is going to be the only form of a bath that I will get until the drainage tubes come out. Such wonderful news!!!

Well, after my bath (at around 5pm), I forgot to ask the nurse to turn the air back down since I had her turn the temp up while I was undressed. I also forgot to ask her for the call button since I was left by myself in the chair. I realize this as I am starting to sweat. I manage to get up and turn the air down, brush my teeth and get the nurse call button. I quickly notice that the room isn't getting any cooler. I call the nurse desk to get them to lower the blind back down and find out that the air is out and they have called someone to come repair it. Well, they come and claim they have it fixed, but only the halls are cooling off. All the rooms are getting hotter and hotter. 

Finally at midnight, the air kicks back on. The joys of being in the hospital...


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Thanks so much for the updates, Angie. I'm sorry that nurse was a witch to you, that's unacceptable. I hope you continue to improve quickly, but don't be afraid to take as much time as you need. 
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Angie, I just want to say again that you are continually in my prayers. I pray the pain will ease and you will be able to go home soon. God bless you. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Angie, I feel so bad for you having an issue with that nurse. Sounds like a nurse that we have been dealing with in the hospital with Sheila. 

Please don't worry about the doggies coats... it's hair, if they need to be cut down, it will grow back. 

Please, as hard as it may be, think of yourself first. You are the one that needs healing time, recoup time. That time is NOW. You can't put this off to another time. 

Prayers for your recovery :grouphug: to you!

Melanie


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am glad the surgery is over. Do not rush trying to get home. Now that you have the tech person on your side things may get better. Are they showing your husband and mom how to care for you? Please make sure that happens before you leave the hospital.
I wish you continued success in your recovery. You are in my thoughts and prayers. rayer:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Good to see your updates but sorry you've had some 'issues'!!! Will be keeping you in my prayers that the pain subsides and that you'll have a speedy recovery!


----------

